

Ask HN: Office space in Mountain View or Palo Alto? - timhaines

I'm looking for office space for 1 or 2 people in Palo Alto / MV at the moment.  When I looked 6 months ago, it seemed like Craiglist was the only game in town - with the other "AirBnB for office space" type services not having any inventory for Palo Alto / MV.<p>Is there a good service matching small startups to office space?<p>I know there's a bunch of serviced offices and a couple of Plug'n'Play type companies, but it seems pretty hard to find a sublease around here.
======
ericosperrella
I am brazilian and I got a really nice office in downtown Palo Alto (Lytton
Ave, next to 10gen HQ). I used Regus (<http://www.regus.com/>) and they have a
really good service.

